# MTNL Mumbai Unlimited Plans get a Speed Bump!!!! wef 1 Nov 2011



## socrates (Oct 31, 2011)

> This is for MTNL Mumbai broadband Unlimited plan users. MTNL Mumbai Unlimited Plans get a Speed Bump!!!! wef 1 Nov 2011.


 

*img513.imageshack.us/img513/4458/35083206.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

See Unlimited Plans


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 31, 2011)

Delhi? I have the UL 999 plan. This speed bump will be appreciated.


----------



## Terabyte (Oct 31, 2011)

Cool! Thanks socrates for the share


----------



## socrates (Nov 1, 2011)

On the new speeds now but its fluctuating wildly I am getting speeds frm 0.88Mbps to 0.55 Mbps.  I should be getting 608kbps, till yesterday when i should have got 512kbps in the daytime I was getting around 520 kbps  lol Maybe its teething troubles.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 1, 2011)

BSNL ...... you making us angry..... :X


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Strange how they implement plans in one circle but not the other.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 1, 2011)

WTF? Plans are so cheap comparing to Airtel.


----------



## Krow (Nov 1, 2011)

Airtel sucks. They should advertise their plans as limited data high speed plans. Unlimited with FUP of 256 kbps is terrible.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Nov 1, 2011)

All the good isp are present at metros, the small town and villages people have to pay twice more than that of metro guys for same speed. Yeap guys i am not happy bcoz only bsnl is present at my village and they have only one unlimeted plan of 512kbps and do u guys think that 512kbps is good enough to call it a broadband ?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 1, 2011)

Krow said:


> Airtel sucks. They should advertise their plans as limited data high speed plans. Unlimited with FUP of 256 kbps is terrible.



+1, At worst FUP Got activated on my plan from last month.. surfing on 256Kbps sucks.. minimum 512Kbps is needed.. hope TRAI soon passes bill, to call brodband u need at least 512Kbps


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 1, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> +1, At worst FUP Got activated on my plan from last month.. surfing on 256Kbps sucks.. minimum 512Kbps 1 Mbps is needed.. hope TRAI soon passes bill, to call brodband u need at least 512Kbps 1 Mbps


Fixed. Heck make that 2 Mbps really.


----------



## socrates (Nov 1, 2011)

Something drastically wrong with MTNL Mumbai now. Never mind broadband speeds, I am not even getting dial up speeds. Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test does not even load #@!$#@$#%$



Liverpool_fan said:


> Fixed. Heck make that 2 Mbps really.



I second your thoughts


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Nov 1, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> WTF? Plans are so cheap comparing to Airtel.


Go to a broker (?) and he will get you a 512kbps connection WITHOUT FUP for Rs 675 p/m.

I am using that now. Still getting 4-5mbps.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 1, 2011)

^^ Ya I heard about it, My friend too said, for once go to airtel office and scare/threaten them of Leaving airtel, then they will give you some benefit.


----------



## rajsujayks (Nov 1, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Fixed. Heck make that 2 Mbps really.



I agree... It's not fair.. We can't even play a good game online, leave alone downloading GBs of data.. I'm terribly frustrated... Especially after my BSNL UL750 which was giving 1.6+Mbps till last week dropped to 500kbps since the rains...! It's not fair at all, especially after making us experience the net at 1.6+Mbps... 500kbps seems like dial up...


----------



## socrates (Nov 1, 2011)

socrates said:


> Something drastically wrong with MTNL Mumbai now. Never mind broadband speeds, I am not even getting dial up speeds. Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test does not even load #@!$#@$#%$
> 
> 
> 
> I second your thoughts



Seems to be Ok now  I hope it remains that way


----------



## Tenida (Nov 1, 2011)

We want similar plan from BSNL also...... Still we are getting 512KBPS @Rs 750/m.....


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 1, 2011)

Good speeds, but nothing compared to what Beam Fiber has to offer. When will others learn something from Beam? :/


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2011)

do you guys have any info about Hathaway broadband in Bangalore?
airtel has a bad fup here.


----------



## socrates (Nov 2, 2011)

Speeds are back to being pathetic just like yesterday during the day, only difference is this crappy speeds has started early today 

Wrote to MTNL just now & gave my blunt feedback about this speed bumps also wrote to them that most forums which have a section for broadband are abuzz with complaints that speeds have been degraded not increased.  I hope MTNL english is not different from what we learnt in school


----------



## socrates (Nov 11, 2011)

And Mumbai does not have any FTTH plans yet  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/broadband...-unlimited-broadband-plans-10-mbps-speed.html


----------



## kapilove77 (Nov 12, 2011)

Damn nice speed bump they got there i wish they increase here too in delhi cuz i m using ul 999 plan. Also i work in 1504 mtnl


----------

